# Day 13 of Two Week Wait -



## MrsK1970 (Jun 13, 2011)

I am on day 13 of my 2WW and have had some bleeding.  It was brown to start with but now seems to be getting a bit heavier.

Due to have my blood test tomorrow morning and results in the afternoon.  Am I wrong to assume its going to be a BFN?

Really struggling


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Mrs K,

It may not be over yet.  How many embies did you have put back?  Has the bleeding got any worse?  At this stage you would get a reliable result from a home pregnancy test.

However if you want to hold out for tomorrow then I wish you lots of luck.

x


----------



## MrsK1970 (Jun 13, 2011)

I had two embryos put back.

However bleeding has gotten worse during the day - bad belly ache.

Think I am preparing for the worst.


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

mrs k - hope you get the answers you need today, praying its all good signs. let us know xxxx

kirst x


----------



## MrsK1970 (Jun 13, 2011)

Sadly got the answer I was expecting! BFN  

Totally gutted 

x


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm so sorry, hope u getting lots of support, take care.
Kirst x


----------



## michaelaeloise (Mar 7, 2011)

Sorry to hear your bad news, big hugs    xx


----------



## wendycat (Nov 18, 2006)




----------



## annairb (Jan 5, 2011)

So so sorry xx  life is so cruel!


----------

